# Bill Phillips



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2006)

I wondered what happened to him: www.billphillips.com

I guess he has more "stuff" coming...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

that is pretty cool that he is going to do it for free.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2006)

yes, but when you're worth $100+ million it's not like you need any money.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> yes, but when you're worth $100+ million it's not like you need any money.



yup.  probably one of the best business men this industy has seen.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 16, 2006)

How did he make all his money if he didn't accept royalties from Body for Life?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2006)

musclepump said:


> How did he make all his money if he didn't accept royalties from Body for Life?



EAS supplements?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 16, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> EAS supplements?



Oohhhh.... he's that guy.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2006)

musclepump said:


> How did he make all his money if he didn't accept royalties from Body for Life?



If you don't know who Bill Phillips is.... 

Founder of EAS (sold it in 2001 and made millions)
Creator of Body For Life (the contest)
Wrote the books Body For Life and Eating For Life
Creator of Muscle Media 2000 (magazine, no longer published)
Wrote the Underground Steroid books

Any of that ring a bell?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 17, 2006)

I knew all of that except the EAS stuff, which undoubtedly is where his money came from.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2006)

musclepump said:


> I knew all of that except the EAS stuff, which undoubtedly is where his money came from.



yup, the bulk of it, however his book Body For Life ... sold in excess of 4 million copies, has topped the charts in 11 different countries???including the U.S., England, Japan, Australia, Greece and Finland???and in 2004, named among the Top 15 bestselling books of the past decade by USA Today.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> yup, the bulk of it, however his book Body For Life ... sold in excess of 4 million copies, has topped the charts in 11 different countries???including the U.S., England, Japan, Australia, Greece and Finland???and in 2004, named among the Top 15 bestselling books of the past decade by USA Today.



I read that too, I also read that he didn't accept any royalties from it. Soo... the money didn't come from there


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Wrote the Underground Steroid books


His money came from EAS and MM2000.  The Underground Steroid books were from Dan Duchaine.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> The Underground Steroid books were from Dan Duchaine.



I stand corrected!

_In 1992 after being released from prison for a second time Duchaine began working for Bill Phillips' magazine MM2K writing a monthly Q&A column called Ask the Guru. _


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I stand corrected!
> 
> _In 1992 after being released from prison for a second time Duchaine began working for Bill Phillips' magazine MM2K writing a monthly Q&A column called Ask the Guru. _


That's right!  I remember that column.  I feel steroid use should be a personal choice, and that intelligient use is relatively safe.  It seemed strange that Duchaine died of a really rare disease.  It was not connected with steroid use, but one has to wonder.  On the other hand Duchaine was a science experiment by his own hand.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2006)

Duchaine also wrote a bunch of stuff on ketogenic diets which fueld Lyle Mcdonald's body opus journal and then the Ketogenic diet book he wrote.

Duchaine was a smart dude.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 17, 2006)

Dan died of complications of end-stage renal disease.

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/duchaine/dan-duchaine-remembered.htm

Coroner obviously didn't know his nephrology very well.

Read case number 1 (including the diagnosis further down the page.

Note the intercranial aneurisms = stroke Dan had in prison.

I hate sloppy diagnostitians.  The weight loss and flu-lke symptoms are consistent with endstage renal failure from PKD.  

http://kidney.niddk.nih.gov/kudiseases/pubs/polycystic/

Dan did not die of a mysterious rare disease.  His playing around with PPAR-gamma inducers which induces renal basement membrane overgrowth.  In the autosomal form, angiogenesis of large and small vessels in kidney apparently contributes to cyst formation.  An enlarged liver and enlarged heart valves is often seen as well in PKD.  Of course, these are also symptoms observed in chronic AAS use as well, especially the older first generation analogs.

You do not toy with steroids if you have this condition.  Dan knew it, and he also knew of the probable consequences of use of gear, also known to induce liver, heart and kidney problems.   He could easily have lived to age 60 or more, perhaps without need to resort to continual dialysis.


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2006)

Unfortunatlly I read "Body for Life". URGH.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Dan died of complications of end-stage renal disease.
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/duchaine/dan-duchaine-remembered.htm
> 
> ...



As usual Trouble presents the 'real' story


----------



## musclepump (Aug 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Unfortunatlly I read "Body for Life". URGH.......



Not a fan huh?


----------



## Trouble (Aug 19, 2006)

I dunno. BFL works pretty damn slick for getting the masses back in shape. He gets them into the gym and eating better.  It gets results.   Folks seem to stick with it afterwards.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I dunno. BFL works pretty damn slick for getting the masses back in shape. He gets them into the gym and eating better.  It gets results.   Folks seem to stick with it afterwards.



agreed, it is a great book for the typical out of shape American, it gives them direction and guideance.


----------

